# Dim Mak!



## Infight (Mar 12, 2003)

Dim Mak. Does it exist? Can you Kill someone pressing one point in the enemy body? or at least paralyse him? Have you ever praticed it?


----------



## Elfan (Mar 12, 2003)

I suggest you run a search for it (slick on the buttong that says "search)".  It is something that has come up a few times before.


----------



## Matt Stone (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infight _
> *Dim Mak. Does it exist? Can you Kill someone pressing one point in the enemy body? or at least paralyse him? Have you ever praticed it? *



I once struck a person on a point I had been told would cause near instant loss of control of one's bowels.  I had not informed the person _at all_ of the existence of this point, and really had no idea that it would work...

Almost immediately, the person excused himself and ran furiously to his house to vacate...  His girlfriend was in the shower, had the door to the bathroom locked, and verified later (much to the person's embarassment and our amusement) the violent and explosive reaction he apparent had.

I have accidentally repeated that with others, as well.

Not sure if that is proof, but WTH...

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## angrywhitepajamas (Mar 18, 2003)

I recently came into the possesion of some wally simpson books on this subject.  The problem (and the blessing) is that these books are heavy on medical terminology.  Would any one know where i can find an explanation of the accupuncture tecniques and terminology?  The western stuff is easy to understand but the accupunture terminology confuses me mightily.  Or is it something that I would have to practice tajiquan under a certified practitioner for a few decades??


----------



## Matt Stone (Mar 18, 2003)

Please share and I will try to help you break down the "medical-ese" for you.

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## angrywhitepajamas (Mar 18, 2003)

sorry about the subject change, 
I have many questions but i have the feeling that I would have to study with some one in order to grasp the full significance of these points.
some of the words like luo, xu, shi as well as expilnations of why certain points are called earth points , sky points, etc. 

In addition if you have a coppy of one of wally's books, what does he mean by innervation and irrigation?

and do you know of any place where i could look for a taji ionstructor who would be patient with a slow learner and some one who is always busy all the time but willing to make time??

In response to the oppening question I believe that the points work.
One of my sparring partners hit the wall and punched through the dry wall, hitting the 2*4 studu behind the wall.  not only was there broken bones but symptoms that fit exactly with what was printed in wallys bookabout that affected point.

I know that may not make sense to most people.

sorry again


----------



## Matt Stone (Mar 18, 2003)

You don't have to study any particular art in order to learn vital point striking.  Some version of it exists in arts from many different cultural backgrounds.  No one art has a monopoly on knowledge, either...

While you may not develop much in the way of skill without a teacher to supervise and guide your training, you can still develop an understanding of the theory behind the training.

Earth points, wind points, etc., may be references to the orientation of an acupuncture point to one of the five elements of Chinese cosmology.  These five elements (earth, wood, fire, water and metal) help to describe the effects those meridians have on the organs.  Long explanations would better illustrate, really, but that is the short version.

Feel free to quote some stuff, and we can try to put it into plain English.  If you don't want to, that's fine to.  Good luck in your search.

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## Infight (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi! I've heard that DIM MAK has its roots in the same principles of Acupunture, im not sure about that, but sounds believable, since acupunture results are known by everyone, are there any link between it?


----------



## yilisifu (Mar 21, 2003)

Insofar as the points are concerned, yes, they are based upon acupuncture principles and points.

However, these points cannot be struck with just "ordinary" force.  Special training is required so as to develop the unique type of striking power that is required to affect these points.  This training and the power developed from it is not something that can be achieved quickly.

I know some people have wondered why, if one of these points is struck, say, in a boxing bout or whatever...there is no effect?  This is the reason...only a very unique type of striking power will affect them (insofar as the legendary effects are concerned).


----------



## Arithon (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infight _
> *Hi! I've heard that DIM MAK has its roots in the same principles of Acupunture, im not sure about that, but sounds believable, since acupunture results are known by everyone, are there any link between it? *



The story I've been told about the origins of dim mak is this:

There was a group of martial artists/acupuncturists who wanted to develop a system of fighting based on what they knew about the meridians of the body.
 They already knew there were points that were dangerous to needle but there was little information about the effects of striking these points.
 The came to an arrangement with the equivalent of the local police chief back then where they would get to try out this stuff on the prisoners that were to be executed.
 So through a process involving luck, educated guesses, trial and error and a fair amount killing dim mak was created and evolved.

I have no idea about the authenticity of this. I can only say that someone had to try this stuff on someone else at some point in history, otherwise it wouldn't exist now.


----------



## chufeng (Mar 21, 2003)

Yilisifu,

Am I right in assuming that the force is NOT a VERY STRONG BLUNT force?

Isn't it more in line with striking with qi...and being able to control it so finely that the force effect is confined to a single meridian?

Or, am I way off base here...?

You don't have to go into detail...

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## yilisifu (Mar 22, 2003)

Yep.  I'll email you....


----------



## Matt Stone (Mar 22, 2003)

Dim Mak?  Isn't that that Chinese food thingie where you eat a bunch of different appetizer dishes from common plates?


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## yilisifu (Mar 22, 2003)

Yeah, but you have to use special chopsticks and they only serve it as special times of day


----------



## moromoro (Mar 29, 2003)

has tere been any real demonstrations of dim mak? i know it involves the pressure points but what about the breaking?? 
is this a part of dim mak

i know earl montaighue is a know master of it

taichiworld.com


----------



## DAC..florida (Mar 29, 2003)

Infight

check out this web site www.goldenlion.com.au


I have studied Dim Mak a little mostly for pressure points.
It does exist, I dont know about (death touch),


----------



## East Winds (Mar 30, 2003)

Dim Mak is almost as effective as 24 step simplified Taijiquan is as a martil art!!!:rofl: 

nuff said!!!

"When asked about breathing in Tai Chi, my Master replied, "Yes , keep doing it"


----------



## chufeng (Mar 30, 2003)

> Dim Mak is almost as effective as 24 step simplified Taijiquan is as a martil art!!!



I agree with you on this point...at least as far as most people take their training in either...

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## CrushingFist (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infight _
> *Dim Mak. Does it exist? Can you Kill someone pressing one point in the enemy body? or at least paralyse him? Have you ever praticed it? *


You'll never learn real dimmak if your goal is only trying to reach that stage, you'll learn real dimmak all of a sudden, but you cant have it in your head... DimMak is alive and always will be, but the people that really know it and are serious about it and know what it is, wont advertise...


----------



## moromoro (Mar 31, 2003)

the above website is based in australia? run by a chinese grandmaster also a traditional doctor in chinese medicine,

is there any GM out there in taiwan or china who teach only dim mak or is it also a subsystem??


----------



## yilisifu (Mar 31, 2003)

This special art is taught only as a "sub-system."  Earl Montaigue alleges to possess high skill in it, but I think Earl's material is way off base.  He's been in the outback way too long......


----------



## moromoro (Mar 31, 2003)

who did earl study from?


----------



## East Winds (Mar 31, 2003)

Chufeng,

My comment was very much tongue in cheek! Although having said that, if good ole Erle's Dim Mak is anything like his Yang style Taiji, forget it!!!! 

Incidentally, I've spoken to Erle on several occassions and he is a really nice guy.

Very best wishes

"When asked about breathing in Ta Chi my Master replied "Yes, keep doing it"


----------



## Infight (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DAC..florida _
> *Infight
> 
> check out this web site www.goldenlion.com.au
> ...



Cool site, just sad cause there is no more specific information about Dim Mak, just historical info, i just hoped to find some how its applied.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 1, 2003)

I have studied it for a bit with my old teacher.
I can attest that it does work. But, like the old saying with great power comes great responsibility.

I have used it a few times when needed with the desired results. The one problem is that there are many people out there picking up printed or video material and practicing techniques with Dim Mak that they do not know how to admin. an antidote when applied too hard in practice or real life.

It can be a very dangerous road for liability if you aren't careful.

Like the old chinese saying.
"If a butterfly knew where to land on a man at the right time he could kill a man"

Chicago Green 
Dragon  :asian:


----------



## Tigertron (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chicago Green Dragon _
> ......Like the old chinese saying.
> "If a butterfly knew where to land on a man at the right time he could kill a man"....



That has NEVER happened. So it is safe to say it is a myth.


----------



## yilisifu (Apr 19, 2003)

The statement about the butterfly is certainly mythical.  However, Dim Mak, per se, is not.


----------



## jazkiljok (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yilisifu _
> *The statement about the butterfly is certainly mythical.  However, Dim Mak, per se, is not. *



wouldn't be too sure-- heard about some guy who was trying to take a corner in his XKE at 90 mph when this monarch butterfly landed on his nose... Jan and Dean were there-- they could tell you... :rofl:


----------



## yilisifu (Apr 19, 2003)

Yep....on a point called "dead man's nerve."  Right?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 19, 2003)

LOL!


----------



## jazkiljok (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yilisifu _
> *Yep....on a point called "dead man's nerve."  Right?
> 
> *



:asian: 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## angrywhitepajamas (May 4, 2003)

Has any one else noticed that the dimmak points correspond to several well known massage points.  

Im hoping that this is not true.  
Itl make it too easy to learn this style for some one only interested in inflicting harm.


----------



## KennethKu (May 4, 2003)

Please read Yilisifu's previous remarks on the training and conditioning reguired to practice Dim Mak.


----------

